# Guess my Age



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

Can anyone put an age on it, this one is not mine but a library image but mine is the same, just out of curiosity I wondered how old it was


----------



## Cycleops (8 Sep 2018)

Judging from the graphics I'd say about 2000-2003.


----------



## Jody (8 Sep 2018)

My guesstimate without looking would be around 1999 given the suspension and brake setup.


----------



## Jody (8 Sep 2018)

https://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/110534/

2002


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

Thanks @Jody I tried searching even found http://www.classickona.com but couldn't find it even going through each year now I know the year, went straight to it & found http://www.classickona.com/oldgold/2k2/2k2_xcds_kahuna.cfm typical.

If weather is better, should be taking it for a ride around Rother Valley trails tomorrow, never been before.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

Just a thought I now know it's 2002, but it has the fixing for discs, isn't that very early to have them?


----------



## Salar (8 Sep 2018)

They were standard in 2002-2003, see below.

http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/2003 tech.pdf

A good place to see old catalogues etc is on the retrobike forum, I lurk over there.


----------



## Jody (8 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Just a thought I now know it's 2002, but it has the fixing for discs, isn't that very early to have them?



Late 90s was when frames and forks starting having hardware built in for discs but still came with Vs.


----------



## Jody (8 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> If weather is better, should be taking it for a ride around Rother Valley trails tomorrow, never been before.



Diggers DH which is the trail on your right as you walk up the hill will be running well as it's completely surfaced. Fort Elbow on your left may be a touch slippy in places after the rain we have had/will be having today. Take a steady run down first as there are a couple of areas that can easily catch you out.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2018)

I was going to suggest early to mid 00's, so nice to know i've still got it


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> so nice to know i've still got it


You can't have it, it's mine I've just put it away


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2018)

The Truvativ cranks look like a later addition?


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

The brakes, rims & gears have all been updated I think at some point.


----------



## southcoast (8 Sep 2018)

As others have said it’s about 2002/3. I remember test riding one of these back in 2003. I may still have a magazine review of it somewhere.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Sep 2018)

2002


----------



## Jody (8 Sep 2018)

We should try and guess @Phaeton age now we know how old the bike is


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2018)

Jody said:


> We should try and guess @Phaeton age now we know how old the bike is


That's cheating as only today in a post I put my year of birth


----------



## skuter202 (15 Oct 2018)

2002 mate


----------

